# Help!!!  I Need Unique Nail Design Ideas!



## shmansy (Feb 5, 2008)

I have fake nails (i keep them pretty short) that i get filled every two weeks. I don't typically like having one solid plain color on my nails so My nail tech and I are constantly searching for new ideas! 

I have found that I tend to prefer the designs that are some variation of a french manicure. 

Right now I have Black tips with White zebra Stripes and It looks awesome (so much better than traditional zebra)! Before that we did red allover with yellow half circles at the tip with wavy lines so it looked like suns! We've done all the different variations of having a thin colored strip over the edge of the Manicure tip line. 

I'm at a dead end now and Can't think of Anything!

Please make suggestions. I have a high powered career so I like them to still look classy but have kinda come to be known for having extravagant nails!!!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Feb 5, 2008)

imma pm u a lin of my album with my nail designs...


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you have a picture of your nails shmansy? I'm looking for new ideas also and I love the sound of that.


----------



## xlakatex (Mar 13, 2008)

You could do green with pink tips and have little black "seeds" on them so it will look like a watermelon


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yur_babeydoll* 

 
_Do you have a picture of your nails shmansy? I'm looking for new ideas also and I love the sound of that._

 
I wanna see too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been planning to get zebra stripes on my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here is a link to a TON (and I mean a TON) of different nail designs:

Nails Magazine - Nail Art

There's a lot of great designs in there, though it may take you a few days to look through all of them! LOL. HTH


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont think these will be everyday look but i got my nails done with money one time and i loved it!






you can kinda see them right?..but yea..like i said its not a everyday look..at least not for me


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 14, 2008)

you can find some cute looks here with how TOs


Here

i did this for my nails and i think it's cute lol


----------



## lost in hollywood (Mar 14, 2008)

my nails are silver with black zebra, its quite cute.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_ 


_

 
i love this one! where did you get the little flowers that you use? you did such a great job!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you sweety!

i got them from a giant chinese store that we have here ..they carry alot of nails accessories.

i did a pink leo today! so cute .right?


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_Thank you sweety!

i got them from a giant chinese store that we have here ..they carry alot of nails accessories.

i did a pink leo today! so cute .right?



_

 
HOT!


----------



## shmansy (Mar 21, 2008)

The picture quality stinks!  

But this is the only pic i have from when my nails were don in the "reverse zebra".

Attachment 5221

I just got them done again this week, we did Pink with white polka dots!  (very spring/Eastery)

Attachment 5222


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 21, 2008)

*i always loved an opaque white nail with the LV print painted on. u can use pink,blue,yellow ect for the lil designs... 

it looks so cute and girly, and its classy.*


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*i always loved an opaque white nail with the LV print painted on. u can use pink,blue,yellow ect for the lil designs... 

it looks so cute and girly, and its classy.*_

 

would you have a picture of this? because it sounds very nice!


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 24, 2008)

What about a beige base with thin black lines or using white or black pieces of lace and making like a lingerie manicure? It's something I'd totally do, but my job doesn't give me the freedom to grow my nails out like I use to.


----------



## ArtisticFaces (Mar 28, 2008)

Ohh! I love this thread. I get my nails done every 3-4 weeks, because I keep them short. My nail lady does an awesome job at keeping them stay strong on my nails and they look natural! Anyhow, I too, have been trying to find  new unique nail designs. I have red glitter tips with yellow and white flowers, green leaves and dark purple dots in between. If any of you, have any ideas please share! Thank You!


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 31, 2008)

i LOVE glitter tips. pink and purples are my favorite. 
here's a link of some .. Glitter and Colored Acrylics


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 31, 2008)

I have natural nails but they look fake (when they're painted anyway). Right now i'm loving the bright colour and black tips look - right now i have hot pink with black tips....i love it ^__^  I also like rainbow nails hehe (basically i paint each nail a colour of the rainbow, they look like m&m's lol.


----------



## nvwildcat (Jul 18, 2012)

*I have a free hand sculpted acrylics every 2 weeks I get them filled, I normally just tell my nail chick what color and let her go at it, she is amazing at designs.*


 My coral glitter base with zebra stripes.


 my Teal marble tips (achived by teal nail polish and a drop of white and with a tooth pick tip gently swirl them around)


----------



## nvwildcat (Jul 18, 2012)

light coral pink base and zebra stripes


 teal nail polisjed tip witha spot of white Nail polish gently swirled witha tooth pick.


----------

